# Testing New TUG Feature - TUGGER photo integrated with Google Maps!



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2013)

So Ive begun tinkering with google images (picasaweb)...and it appears you can setup your account to publish photos anyone emails you automatically?

Ive been tinkering with this and emailing myself some of the TUG member banner pics and it works great!

The best part, is that it overlays the thumbnail of the picture on google maps/earth!  

Check out the TUGGER GLOBAL MAP here!

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/albumMap?uname=105907382339398198886&aid=5943649923195202225#map


its as easy as pie to upload a photo, you just email it to photos@tug2.com

(note the .com..vs .net)

please put the full name of the resort in the subject line and till show up on the page instantly if you have gps tagging enabled on your phone (or camera when it took the picture)

otherwise ill manually add the location of the resort based on the subject line!

Give it a shot and let me know what you guys think!


----------



## rhonda (Nov 7, 2013)

For your own liability reasons, you might want to avoid the 'automatic' methods and maintain some mechanism for manual approval before release.  While we Tuggers might be a wholesome bunch ... there is a chance the email address might attract the wrong kinds of photos.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2013)

it notifies me when folks upload a photo.  

We shall see how popular it becomes.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2013)

I added about 20 or so of the banner photos, ill add the rest later this evening.


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 7, 2013)

when I click on the link, I get:

Google   	 
Error

    500 INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
    Unable to process request.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 7, 2013)

I tried it just now and it worked great! The map is a cool feature.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> when I click on the link, I get:
> 
> Google
> Error
> ...



hmm, are you cutting and pasting the link?  its truncated in the post above.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 7, 2013)

For the record, I get the same 500 page error. I'm using Safari on a Mac. I use regular Google Maps all the time.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Nov 7, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> For the record, I get the same 500 page error. I'm using Safari on a Mac. I use regular Google Maps all the time.
> 
> Dave


Interesting. I'm using Safari on a Mac, too, and it works just fine for me. I see all the photos and the map.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 7, 2013)

I can get to the basic site https://picasaweb.google.com/ but nothing beyond that. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok, now it works. That was weird. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 7, 2013)

That was interesting. I click on the one image I see in Hawaii, and it's my own picture, of the banner on the beach in front of Kauai Beach Villas. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 7, 2013)

Dave, isn't that yours at Coronado, too? I sense favoritism.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2013)

haha, im just going in order on the banner photos submitted =)

if you have other ones you think would be great for the site, just email the picture to photos@tug2.com and itll show up!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Dave, isn't that yours at Coronado, too? I sense favoritism.



Why, yes. Yes it is. Obviously Brian knows high quality free advertising when he sees it. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2013)

added about 20 more, this is pretty neat to see a graphical representation of where these banners go!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2013)

link should work 100% of hte time now.


----------



## urban5 (Nov 8, 2013)

*No google map*

when I click on the link all I get is a slide show of the pictures no map overlay??
Is the map overlay supposed to come up automatically or do you need to click on something else?  Using firefox for browser.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2013)

ok, edited the link again to go directly to the map...hope it works!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2013)

have about 90 images in it now, the banner sure must be rested from all these vacations!


----------



## urban5 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Works fine now*

thanks for updating the link


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks to the spambot I just saw this post.....and I see myself as well on the map.....cool!


----------

